
HTML5 For Web Designers (85 Pages) - Chirag
http://books.alistapart.com/product/html5-for-web-designers
======
earnubs
"The HTML5 spec is 900 pages and hard to read. HTML5 for Web Designers is 85
pages and fun to read. Easy choice."

The HTML5 spec is current, uses hyperlinks and free. Easy choice.

~~~
kenjackson
I agree with the other commentator in spirit. Just because the spec is free
doesn't mean it is suitable for web developers. The HTML5 spec should be
written for browser developers.

For example, the C++ spec is available (although, not sure if its free, but
imagine it is), but I'd recommend it to VERY few people. I'd much more likely
recommend Lippman's text or Koenig's, even if there is a $20 price premium on
those books.

In the same way, if this book distills HTML5 into what is necessary and useful
for web devs then it is worth $20.

~~~
earnubs
FWIW The HTML5 spec also comes in web dev flavours:
<http://www.w3.org/TR/html-markup/> <http://dev.w3.org/html5/spec-author-
view/>

------
giu
Not finished yet, but worth a mentioning: <http://diveintohtml5.org/>

------
st3fan
Looks nice. But is there a preview or sample available before I buy this?

~~~
yorman
The first chapter is available at A List Apart:
[http://www.alistapart.com/articles/a-brief-history-of-
markup...](http://www.alistapart.com/articles/a-brief-history-of-markup/)

------
rmoriz
why no digital distribution (as in PDF)?

